# Xbox Live account hacked



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

well just got back about an hour go from picking up forza 3, been looking forward to it for ages, signed into xbox live and it wouldn't let me, turns out my whole windows live i.d has been hacked so i can't access xbox live, hotmail, msn etc really pi$$ed me off as i have been looking forward to this day for ages


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hacked? Probably not, they've probably got your password from somewhere and worked from there... not the same as hacking. Still I feel for you, it's an unpleasant feeling wondering what they've been up to.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

have you got a working card on it?
points?
months left on it?

you would be better off ringing up xbox customer care UK number, telling them your gamertag, and that you have been hacked...this is a usual thing on xbox live as i unfortunatly know too well... tell them whats happened and they can give you some ideas what to do about it.


Hope it helps,
Dom


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, Live accounts where hacked a couple of weeks ago - that is Hotmail and anything else attached to the same "Passport" which could likely include your Xbox Live account.
They advised customers to change their passwords after they got published on a web site earlier this month


----------

